# Reflections on a few cycles and two questions



## tom8080 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey all - first time poster. I joined as it seems this may be the most active forum and body of knowledge on the subject.

I came to the realization a few years ago that, despite an active lifestyle (lift 3x and cardio/sport 2x weekly) and reasonable diet, weight had accumulated in my 30s and I wanted it gone ASAP. I have ran 3 cycles (age 34-36), with varying levels of success:

First time in 2017 250mg crystal for 21 days, in a caloric deficit with high protein, low carb, and low fat. I lost 20 lbs, all said and done once the bloat came off.

Second time in 2018 200mg powder for 10 days and 400mg (this was too much - I was a furnace and couldn't take it so I stopped) for 4 days, in a caloric deficit with high protein, high carb, and low fat. I lost 8lbs. It seems carbs may have contributed to the heat, along with the increased dose.

Third time in 2019 200mg powder for 14 days in a caloric deficit with high protein, low carb, and moderate fat. I lost 6lbs. This was my lowest loss, but the sides were minimal and manageable. I could have continued but saw diminishing returns on the scale.

All in, including additional dieting between the cycles, in mid-2019 I was down about 50 lbs from a highest of 227 which put me around 10% bodyfat. I was maintaining through the year when I suffered a fracture of my leg and had a largely sedentary stint (plus the obligatory depression pizza/beer) that put 25 lbs back on.

I'm considering one more cycle to rid myself of the weight gained during my time laid up. Questions - 

Does the chemical produce less results the more times a user takes it? In my limited experience I seem to have lost less and less, per day over time.

Is there any way to keep the bloat to a minimum? I have held 8-10lbs in water for about a week to 10 days each time, and then it pisses out over a few days.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 15, 2020)

“And reasonable diet” - didn’t see an update on that...”

Fun tongue twister..
Does DNP Donut Decimation Depend on Duration?


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 16, 2020)

Does the chemical produce less results the more times a user takes it? No, Your body does not develop tolerance, less if it only one cycle each year, but obviously the first pounds of fat will fall faster, if you are overweight it is not the same if you are 5 weeks away from competing. DNP is as effective as diet and cardio, and ceases to be effective as you lean. Also Keep in mind that as you get older it is more difficult to lose weight. My advice is to keep a clean off season and avoid pizzas and beer. I know, it's easier said than done.


----------



## tom8080 (Jan 16, 2020)

Viduus said:


> “And reasonable diet” - didn’t see an update on that...”
> 
> Fun tongue twister..
> Does DNP Donut Decimation Depend on Duration?



True - Guess my diet wasn't as reasonable as I thought!The occasional indulgence and me not tracking macros until that point had slowly caught up with me. 

Solid alliteration!


----------



## tom8080 (Jan 16, 2020)

Beti ona said:


> Does the chemical produce less results the more times a user takes it? No, Your body does not develop tolerance, less if it only one cycle each year, but obviously the first pounds of fat will fall faster, if you are overweight it is not the same if you are 5 weeks away from competing. DNP is as effective as diet and cardio, and ceases to be effective as you lean. Also Keep in mind that as you get older it is more difficult to lose weight. My advice is to keep a clean off season and avoid pizzas and beer. I know, it's easier said than done.



This makes sense. I guess I have had less fat over time for it to burn. Well, the good (or really, bad) news is I've got more to work with now. Thanks!


----------



## The Tater (Jan 18, 2020)

You gotta track those macros and calories or you aren’t going to know if you are in a deficit. Thank god for all of the apps available these days to make it easier. I still struggle with that.

i just wrapped up my first 10 day dnp run and I still have a bunch of water retention. Hope it falls off soon because I feel pregnant


----------



## ripper (Jan 18, 2020)

I've had best results on D by doing 200-300mg/day for longer periods with protein high, fat low and carbs as needed.   IME the carbs just burn up as heat but having some in the diet help me feel better and not so run down.  When I've done it with low carbs and higher fat, the weight loss was noticeably diminished and I just felt like crap during.  Water typically took between 1-2 wks to fully shed for me after last dose.


----------



## tom8080 (Jan 21, 2020)

The Tater said:


> You gotta track those macros and calories or you aren’t going to know if you are in a deficit. Thank god for all of the apps available these days to make it easier. I still struggle with that.
> 
> i just wrapped up my first 10 day dnp run and I still have a bunch of water retention. Hope it falls off soon because I feel pregnant



So true. I use MFP but sometimes have played willfully ignorant on days when I've blown it out. Trying to be more diligent. 

Hope it all falls off quick for you!


----------



## tom8080 (Jan 21, 2020)

ripper said:


> I've had best results on D by doing 200-300mg/day for longer periods with protein high, fat low and carbs as needed.   IME the carbs just burn up as heat but having some in the diet help me feel better and not so run down.  When I've done it with low carbs and higher fat, the weight loss was noticeably diminished and I just felt like crap during.  Water typically took between 1-2 wks to fully shed for me after last dose.



I liked the higher carbs (what's not to like?) approach and yeah had better well being while on but will try to moderate them if I give another go-around.


----------

